

We're All Mutants: The Average Human Has 60 New Genetic Mutations - pwg
http://www.livescience.com/14628-mutants-average-human-60-genetic-mutations.html

======
chrisedge
It is interesting how the title makes you think that mutations are more
frequent(that is at least what I thought), but in the article they go about
how they thought mutations were about 200 in each person. The fact of how
genetic mutations are not just from the father, as previously thought, but it
is just as likely to happen because of the mother.

